# 1958 Moto Parilla Cafe Racer



## corbettclassics (Sep 5, 2021)

I need to get this out and change the fuel lines.  Was hoping to run it at Vintage days but it's been sitting for many yrs.
Assembled and restored over 25 yrs ago.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 8, 2021)

Now that is a classic looking bike! Would love to see more pictures. Single cylinder 175cc? What carb setup s it running?


----------



## Kreal2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice bike I actually just sold one of these but in red. Clicked on post to see if it happened to be one I had. Not common to find.  Nice !


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 8, 2021)

wow


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 9, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> Now that is a classic looking bike! Would love to see more pictures. Single cylinder 175cc? What carb setup s it running?



Yes it's a 175cc
Carb is a "DELLORTO"
And another photo of the other side for you.









You can see the carb from this side a little better.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 25, 2022)

I decided several weeks ago to put some numbers on it, put in an original "SAFA" battery, paint in the "CEAT" lettering on the very rare tires and a clear breather tube for the motor. I also changed the fuel lines so maybe I'll fire it up for the next big show .... Best of France and Italy - Woodley Park, CA. (NOV 7)


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Oct 25, 2022)

Just looked up the show it is on Sunday Nov 6th . Looks like a nice show


----------

